# susi.comcast.net security certificate



## Mike999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, I tried to replace my Xfinity modem/router with my own Arri Surfboard and the internet works, but none of the streaming services that Tivo connects to will work now. They all give me the same error message:

*This server could not prove that it is www.youtube.com; it's security certificate is from susi.comcast.net. This may be caused by a misconfiguration.*

Has anyone seen this? I'm pulling my hair out for 2 days trying to figure it out. Tivo said to send them a lot of screen shots and they will get back to me in a week. I sent them, but I don't want to wait a week just to find out they can't help me.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

What router do you have? The surfboard is a modem and perhaps the tivo is seeing a comcast login page instead of using your router's connection.


----------



## Mike999 (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't really understand what you're saying. I get the same message about the invalid certificate when I try to access any streaming service through Tivo. Do you know how to fix this?


----------



## Mike999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Mike999 said:


> I don't really understand what you're saying. I get the same message about the invalid certificate when I try to access any streaming service through Tivo. Do you know how to fix this?


I have a combination modem/router gateway - Arris Surfboard SBG8300.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

How was your TiVo connected to the Xfinity Gateway? It very well could have been via MoCA and with your new configuration i don't believe the SBG8300 has MoCA capabilities. If you run an Ethernet cable TiVo to your SBG8300 will it then connect and work? Does your TiVo acknowledge daily updates? I'd think maybe NOT.

*** Do you have any Xfinity TV boxes?


----------



## Mike999 (Mar 26, 2019)

WVZR1 said:


> How was your TiVo connected to the Xfinity Gateway? It very well could have been via MoCA and with your new configuration i don't believe the SBG8300 has MoCA capabilities. If you run an Ethernet cable TiVo to your SBG8300 will it then connect and work? Does your TiVo acknowledge daily updates? I'd think maybe NOT.
> 
> *** Do you have any Xfinity TV boxes?


My Tivo was connected to the Xfinity Gateway via ethernet. The gateway was connected to my internet service via cable TV wire. I do not have cable TV, but have internet service via Xfinity through the cable TV wire.

All I did was unplug my xfinity gateway and plugged in my surfboard gateway with the same wires in the same places. The surfboard supports Docsys 3.1. I have internet access from the ethernet ports on the surfboard. Tivo can download updates from the surfboard gateway. But, the streaming services that I access through the Tivo screen (YouTube, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc) will no longer access any service without issuing the error message about the certificate.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

I have switched out cable modems with Xfinity several times; each time I had to register my new modem with Xfinity which then downloaded their driver to my modem (needs to be supported by Xfinity) before it would work properly.

If you have not registered your modem that may explain your symptoms.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know that this link will stick but depeending upon your devices it could work.






Activate Your Own Modem Using the Xfinity App


Learn how to activate the modem or gateway you own using the Xfinity app.




www.xfinity.com


----------



## ScratchMonkey (Jun 10, 2004)

This is precisely what you'd see if you used a computer or phone at a place with guest wifi, like a hotel or hospital. The place will intercept all DNS queries and give back their own IP address, forcing you to their legal/login page before you're allowed to use the guest connection. Once you've accepted their terms, it lets the DNS queries go to the real DNS server and the real IP addresses will come back, with the real certificates.
So susi.comcast.net is just Comcast's modem authorization page. Visit that with your browser and you should be able to finish authenticating your new modem and then it will pass everything through.


----------



## susanq99 (Sep 30, 2018)

Arris has very good support and know a lot more than Comcast support people. Have you called them? I have Comcast via Ethernet, and switched my rented modem out several years ago. If you were on the phone with Arris and they point to Comcast, arrange for them to call Comcast at the same time you guys are talking. You might have to insist on this and have each party wait but it avoids a lot of pointing fingers.

But I would start with Arris support.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's 5 days later than OP's original post and I'd think it's certainly resolved. All that's missing is the OP mentioning that poster #7 was correct. I'd think there should maybe be a few 'thanks'!!


----------



## 3 Cushion John (Oct 15, 2019)

GBL said:


> I have switched out cable modems with Xfinity several times; each time I had to register my new modem with Xfinity which then downloaded their driver to my modem (needs to be supported by Xfinity) before it would work properly.
> 
> If you have not registered your modem that may explain your symptoms.


Same Here. I swapped out my SB8200 for S33 because the time zone was behind 1 hour. After swapping, still have same problem. Comcast told me to contact Arris. BS.....It's their system!


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

3 Cushion John said:


> Same Here. I swapped out my SB8200 for S33 because the time zone was behind 1 hour. After swapping, still have same problem. Comcast told me to contact Arris. BS.....It's their system!


I don't know that it's ODD. You can reach out to Arris and ask but my login on a different Arris Modem (T25) is I guess on CDT.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

3 Cushion John said:


> Same Here. I swapped out my SB8200 for S33 because the time zone was behind 1 hour. After swapping, still have same problem. Comcast told me to contact Arris. BS.....It's their system!


Yes, on my SB6183 system time is off (behind) by about 37 minutes (screen shot taken at 09:33)









doesn't cause any issues for me (other than modem log time stamps are off):










What problem are you having?


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

3 Cushion John said:


> Same Here. I swapped out my SB8200 for S33 because the time zone was behind 1 hour. After swapping, still have same problem. Comcast told me to contact Arris. BS.....It's their system!


Modems don't use NTP to set the time they use TOD and it is only done at registration.
Routers use NTP and can be adjusted for DST but modems can not.
Nothing wrong and nothing to fix.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

dupe post delete


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

GBL said:


> Yes, on my SB6183 system time is off (behind) by about 37 minutes (screen shot taken at 09:33)
> View attachment 75432
> 
> 
> ...


Refreshing the 'STATUS' tab should display correct time HRS MIN - 37 minutes shouldn't be possible? 'CM STATE' indicates 'time retrieved' and a tab back to 'STATUS' on my T25 then the time is corrected. Until 'STAUS' is refreshed in some fashion the time would then appear to be in arrears?


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

WVZR1 said:


> Refreshing the 'STATUS' tab should display correct time HRS MIN - 37 minutes shouldn't be possible? 'CM STATE' indicates 'time retrieved' and a tab back to 'STATUS' on my T25 then the time is corrected. Until 'STAUS' is refreshed in some fashion the time would then appear to be in arrears?


Nope. as KevTech writes, system time is set at startup. Over 114 days, time has drifted 37 minutes. Here's a complete status page:


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting!

I'll need to watch that I believe. My Up Time is @ 8 days 8 hours 42 minutes and a tab back to 'STATUS' refreshes to what appears to me accurate to current CDT. Mine was registered over a year ago. 

@GBL a reset would correct it IF it actually concerned you?


----------



## 3 Cushion John (Oct 15, 2019)

KevTech said:


> Modems don't use NTP to set the time they use TOD and it is only done at registration.
> Routers use NTP and can be adjusted for DST but modems can not.
> Nothing wrong and nothing to fix.


Well, that makes sense to me. Thanks.


----------

